# Bandbreiten limit für Programme



## Rendar (31. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Wie kann ich in Windows, oder mit nem Programm, die Bandbreite für einzeln Programme begrenzen?

Beispiel:
Winamp bekommt für den Internet Stream 128kb/s
Den Rest bekommt z.B. der Downloadmanager

Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus!
Der Rendar


----------

